# @20,000 ISO  or low  a7R vs a7s



## enerlevel (Jul 28, 2015)

hi all, 
  Need to ask a question.. If I shoot ISO 20,000 maximum or below, is there significant difference between the A7R and A7s? Which one is cleaner ? 
I know the A7s can go a lot higher but I only use maximum of ISO 20,000


----------

